# 1996 Audi A4 1.8 Engine clean



## TDiAvant (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Guys new to this forum, and need some advice about cleaning the engine/engine bay. From reading some of the post most people don't recommend steam cleaning, but I want to remove 11 years of muck and a couple of oil leaks. So what's best? I'm based in Darlington (North East) I don't have any easy access to ramps, but I'm willing to do the job myself or I don't mind paying for someone to do the work as long as they don't feck the engine/electrics

Cheers for any advice :thumb:


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

me and a mate had an attempt on his 1.8T ( a3 tho) we used megs apc at around 4;1 and 10;1 , after a quick hose down ( all electrics were bagged and taped up) , this was brushed/agitated with stiff brushes and hosed down lightly , stubborn bits did remain after 2/3 hits of this and so , megs super de greaser was used at similar dilution rates and the engine bay did come up ok , plastics etc were dressed once dry with chemical guys silk shine dressing , which was still fresh looking 4 weeks on


----------



## TDiAvant (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks fot that, do you have any before and after pictures? Also how long did it take you?


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

This may help http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=48260:thumb:


----------



## TDiAvant (Oct 13, 2006)

That's stunning :thumb: Did you need to scrub the engine with AG Engine & Machine Cleaner and Megs APC or was it just the case of spray on, leave then wash off?


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

If it plastic then a softish brush to agitate the Megs APC if metalic then a more stiffer paint brush to work in the AG macine cleaner. but most of hard work was just removing as much as possible to begin with.


----------



## TDiAvant (Oct 13, 2006)

Cheers for that, will pop in to chavfords this evening and see what they stock, otherwise I'll place an order with cleanandshiney


----------

